# Calvin Graham



## BloodStripe (Mar 19, 2015)

Calvin Graham is the youngest WW2 vet, serving in the US Navy and took part in the Battle of Guadalcanal.

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/histo...-ii-veteran-at-13-years-old-168104583/?no-ist

They truly are the greatest generation. It's a damn shame how he was treated though. They wouldnt even give him his honorable discharge,


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 20, 2015)

SOTGWarrior said:


> ... They wouldnt even give him his honorable discharge,



But they did in 1974.

A truly dedicated man. 

LL


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 21, 2015)

Whether one thinks the moniker is accurate or not, the generation that came of age in the Great Depression and WWII is known as The Greatest Generation, just as the post-WWII offspring infestation is known as the Baby Boomers, etc.  Starting another thread to debate the truth in the name is much more preferable than denigrating a thread that is supposed to highlight the accomplishments of Mr. Graham.  

To put it in layman's terms, unless your post specifically contributes to the discussion about the achievements of one Calvin Graham during and after his wartime service, you will not carry on that discussion here.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 21, 2015)

This is quite a story, not only for the boy, but about the story of the ship too. While hoodwinked by  the young lad, the Navy chose to hid him away, rather than hold up their end of the military awards program. The boy had lived through an awful childhood, he probably entered the service with PTSD, and the Navy didn't treat him any better in he end. It was great that two Presidents took notice and corrected the wrongs done by the Navy. Calvin lived the life of a true survivor, in every sense of the word.


----------

